# St John's, Newfoundland



## Phi (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, We are looking to move to St. Johns in the near future and are looking for information form anyone who has recently moved to or are living in this area to get some information. I am a nurse and have been given a temporary licence to practise in Newfoundland. What are the better areas to live in?? Would greatly appreciate any inofrmation

Phi


----------



## Sequerrah (Jan 25, 2012)

Do you have a position yet? Do you know which facility you'll be working in?

Every area of St. John's is nice. The East End is arguably better for families, but can get expensive if you're single. Some areas of the City Centre can be a bit sketchy, but it has the most character. The West End is like the East End, but probably cheaper.

Then of course there are the areas that surround St. John's. Paradise and Torbay have some incredible areas along the coast, and aren't too far away from the major hospitals and long-term care facilities. There's not much wrong with Mt. Pearl, but it can be kind of boring and gets made fun of a lot.

Regardless of where you choose, the Irish always feel right at home anywhere in Newfoundland!


----------

